# pigeon needing supplements??



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

hello 

I have described my pigeon before.....she/he has several problems...nerve damage in one wing, an old fracture in the other wing....a curled up foot often ( will mostly straighten this when running & standing). I have noticed when she does moult feathers that they seem more delicate than my other pigeons. The barbs are less dense & the shaft thinner. She also is slow in moulting. Because of these problems she still tends to tip over!!!
She eats well & eyes are bright and other reactions normal ie. defense of territory.
What supplements could anyone suggest to help with her feather construction & any other of her problems ? She is about 9 weeks old. I would be grateful for any thoughts about this. Thanks.
Lynnette


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Lynnette,

a multivitamin would be good for your little pigeon.
Vit B, helps nerve damage, vit A and E is good for skin and feathers, vit C for good immune system, calcium and vit D for healthy bones, the vit D is necessary oinly for indoor birds who don't get enough sun.
Pet sores usually carry multi vitamins for birds.
in addition you can offer some greens. Carrots are loaded in vit A and it's better than the artifical stuff, and less likely to overdose on vit A which can be toxic in excess. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you so much for caring for this youngster. I'm sure she appreciates all your love and care!

Here is what I can recommend based on what you describe and what I have learned:

For nervous system disorders you should try the homeopathic product, Bellodonna. For a youngster you can crush 2 tablets and put in water and drop it down the back of the throat, 3 times per day. My rehabber recommended this for youngsters with any issue of the central nervous system. This is not a drug so it will not cause side effects or interfere with other nutrition products. 

Get a good gut bacteria (probiotic) as it will provide healthy organisms to help upload intake of nutrients for this youngsters. A lot of youngsters are deficient because of any kind of trauma or health issues so this will bolster the immune system. Then get a good multi-vitamin mineral mix for pigeons and give small dose once a week.

For thick healthy feather growth and nice powdering and white wattel I highly recommend garlic. I would not give this youngster any concentrated garlic capsules at this time, but you might put a 1/8 teaspoon cut garlic from the clove in her water once a week. See how she does and make it 1/4 of a clove the following week.

As she grows older you should get her on a complete nutrition program, but start with the 3 things I have written above. It's best to go slowly, and increase gradually.


Treesa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tressa!

I am so interested in your mentions of these Homeopathic and Natural aides to their health...

Would you consider some time, to start a thread in which you condense or gather various of these mentions, so I can print them out for my references and prepares?

Thank you!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phil,

I plan to do just that, as soon as I can get more time. I guess I could just start the thread and keep it under construction until I can complete it! If that is possible?

Treesa


----------

